# Paph. helenae forma aureum



## fibre (Aug 12, 2010)

Paph. helenae forma aureum is now flowering on my windosill. The coloured helenaes are in low bud and still need some time to flower. 
I like this form very well, but they don't strech their petals.  They are always loking like helding their pouch.


----------



## Shiva (Aug 12, 2010)

I find them lovely!


----------



## Kavanaru (Aug 12, 2010)

gorgeous!!! I love Paph helenae, and teh aureum form is (IMO) just fantastic...


----------



## PaphMadMan (Aug 12, 2010)

If you hate it so much I'll give it a good home. I LOVE the petals embracing the pouch. I'm so tired of the attitude that every flower must be flat and round to be good. Why can't we enjoy things in 3 dimensions?


----------



## labskaus (Aug 12, 2010)

These petals are quite elegant, in my opinion. Very nice.


----------



## emydura (Aug 12, 2010)

WOW. That is just stunning. As nice a helane as I have seen.

David


----------



## paphioland (Aug 12, 2010)

a teacup paph


----------



## etex (Aug 12, 2010)

Very, very nice!! Love your blooms. The teacup presentation is a cute idea!!Very adorable!


----------



## paphreek (Aug 12, 2010)

A very nice example of the form!


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 12, 2010)

:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## fibre (Aug 12, 2010)

PaphMadMan said:


> If you hate it so much I'll give it a good home. I LOVE the petals embracing the pouch. I'm so tired of the attitude that every flower must be flat and round to be good. Why can't we enjoy things in 3 dimensions?



You are right Kirk! I like three dimensional flowers, too! For example Ross' Paph Memnon. http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14203
Paphs are not only made to be photographed from a front view! 
Sure, I like this helenae a lot! I would like it even moore, if it wouldn't held down his patals so much.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Aug 12, 2010)

Oh please invite me over for tea one day. 

I wonder when someone will put a big complex red's pollen onto one of these and try breed teacup complexes. Imagine a tea cup (or coffer mug if you prefer) full of lovely little red bulldogs.

Fibre, that is a lovely flower on a wonderful plant and the potting is an excellent idea. Next time I visit a flea market I will watch out for some old tea cups and drill some holes in them. My helenae is going into a pretty tea cup ASAP.


----------



## Jaljala (Aug 12, 2010)

Superb flower ! I love P. helenae !!!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 12, 2010)

PaphMadMan said:


> If you hate it so much I'll give it a good home.


For me!? Thank you! oke: 
Excellent blooms!


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 12, 2010)

be still my heart....
one of my favorites
hope some day to be able to have one


----------



## John M (Aug 12, 2010)

A wonderful species; a wonderful form; a wonderful presentation! What else could we want? It's beautiful!


----------



## Kavanaru (Aug 12, 2010)

John M said:


> What else could we want?



this one in my collection


----------



## smartie2000 (Aug 12, 2010)

that is awesome!


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Aug 12, 2010)

NICE! Dang I need some heleneas...


----------



## luvsorchids (Aug 12, 2010)

Love these :drool::drool:,

Does anyone have the delicata form, or any information about it. There is a photo in the latest Orchid Digest and I just love the pink color, but haven't really heard anything about it.

Susan


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 12, 2010)

Oh man, those are my cup of tea to be sure! Love the presentation too :rollhappy:


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 12, 2010)

Oh, those are so sweet!


----------



## emydura (Aug 12, 2010)

luvsorchids said:


> Love these :drool::drool:,
> 
> Does anyone have the delicata form, or any information about it. There is a photo in the latest Orchid Digest and I just love the pink color, but haven't really heard anything about it.
> 
> Susan



Olaf created this post a while back -

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7557

I love this form as well. Keen to get some put finding it difficult. One of the Taiwanese nurseries told me all the demand is for yellow helenae's so there is little motivation to propagate them.

David


----------



## Paul (Aug 13, 2010)

very nice and cute!!! 

mine is only in low buds I have to wait a couple more months...


----------



## Kavanaru (Aug 13, 2010)

emydura said:


> Olaf created this post a while back -
> 
> http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7557
> 
> ...



Indeed, it seems that the delicatum form is pretty difficult to find. I once bought a "delicatum" from Franz Glanz, but when it bloomed it happened to be a normal helenae. After discussion with other Paph growers, who has also seen a lot of helenaes, apparently the color expression of this species is very strongly dependant on the culture temp (apparently more than other species). Some growers have even commented thatthe delicatum could be a cultural artifact (which I am not really sure is the case, and cannot agree with that statement), but have seen the same plant blooming quite yellow/orange once, and then blooming more brownish/greenish when the temps were higher... 

I keep anyway my search after delicatum and aurem forms...


----------



## fibre (Aug 13, 2010)

TyroneGenade said:


> Oh please invite me over for tea one day.
> 
> ...



Your are welcome for a cup of tea, if you are in Europe one time! 




 Kavanaru said:


> Indeed, it seems that the delicatum form is pretty difficult to find. I once bought a "delicatum" from Franz Glanz, but when it bloomed it happened to be a normal helenae. After discussion with other Paph growers, who has also seen a lot of helenaes, apparently the color expression of this species is very strongly dependant on the culture temp (apparently more than other species). Some growers have even commented thatthe delicatum could be a cultural artifact (which I am not really sure is the case, and cannot agree with that statement), but have seen the same plant blooming quite yellow/orange once, and then blooming more brownish/greenish when the temps were higher...
> 
> I keep anyway my search after delicatum and aurem forms...



I bought two helenae fm. delicatum this spring. Now they are in low bud, so let's wait and see...


----------



## Kavanaru (Aug 13, 2010)

fibre said:


> I bought two helenae fm. delicatum this spring. Now they are in low bud, so let's wait and see...



where did you get them from? if I may ask...


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 14, 2010)

Kavanaru said:


> where did you get them from? if I may ask...



also interested !!!

Great photos of these small beauties!!!! Jean


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 14, 2010)

Oh so cute..!:smitten:


----------



## luvsorchids (Aug 14, 2010)

fibre said:


> I bought two helenae fm. delicatum this spring. Now they are in low bud, so let's wait and see...



I look forward to seeing them in bloom :drool:.

Susan


----------



## fibre (Aug 14, 2010)

luvsorchids said:


> I look forward to seeing them in bloom :drool:.
> 
> Susan



You will see them!


----------



## e-spice (Aug 14, 2010)

Beautiful!

e-spice


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 15, 2010)

Dang those are so cool. Love the cup idea too!


----------



## wojtek (Aug 15, 2010)

Small is beautiful


----------



## GuRu (Aug 15, 2010)

Zounds, these are really beautiful little gems!:drool::drool: I would be also proud to grow them.


----------



## Bolero (Aug 18, 2010)

That is amazing, here I am excited about my 'normal' ones and then you produce these. Give it to me!!!


----------



## toddybear (Aug 18, 2010)

The blooms look very similar to my Lyro Petite Fleur. Very cute!


----------



## fibre (Aug 30, 2010)

*Paphiopedilum helenae forma aureum 'Lemon Elf' SM/D.O.G.*

Be happy with me, my P. helenae fm. aureum is awarded! It got a Silver Medal from the German Orchid Society last Saturday!


----------



## Kavanaru (Aug 30, 2010)

fibre said:


> Be happy with me, my P. helenae fm. aureum is awarded! It got a Silver Medal from the German Orchid Society last Saturday!



Hey!! Alles Gute!! Super!!!


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 30, 2010)

Wow!!!! Congratulations, herzlichen Glückwunsch, wohl verdiente Medaille!!!! Jean


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 30, 2010)

:clap::clap: FANTASTIC!!!! :drool::drool: WTG!!!


----------



## labskaus (Aug 30, 2010)

Well done, congrats!

I've seen a couple of pics here

http://www.orchidee.de/?x=entry:entry100830-104915

looks like there were a couple of nice things at that judging session. Is that niveum yours too?


----------



## NYEric (Aug 30, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## GuRu (Aug 30, 2010)

Congrats too!!


----------



## fibre (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks all for your congrats!



labskaus said:


> Well done, congrats!
> 
> I've seen a couple of pics here
> 
> ...



Yes, there were some really nice Dendrobium. The niveum is interesting, because of its long stem and it has two flowers per stem. But its leaves are big, the flowers small and the flowers shape didn't convince me.


----------



## paphreek (Aug 30, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------

